# Go pro hd pictures



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So i have just discovered that I can set my GoPro camera to take a photograph every 2 seconds and it will take HUNDREDS OF PICS on a single 4 gig card. With so many pics being taken it's only a matter of time before i get some real good ones! lol 
So here's the start of the collection, i'll try to put up a few of these every day, till i get bored of it of course! lol

Enjoy


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

good looking tank


----------

